
How can I motivate coworkers to write unit tests? - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/how-can-i-motivate-coworkers-to-write-unit-tests/
======
hnwh
Start breaking their code and not telling them.. Be the real life version of
Netflix's Chaos Monkey

[http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/07/chaos-monkey-released-
in...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/07/chaos-monkey-released-into-
wild.html)

~~~
DrJ
that would be more of randomly pulling cables from their PC/Laptop

------
DrinkWater
what about the opposite? co-workers who are so keen on writing unit tests,
even for the most basic shit. IMHO, thats even mor e annoying

